# "Could not find the root device" nach Update und genkernel

## zipdrive

Hallo,

ich habe ein ernstzunehmendes Problem mit meiner Gentoo-Installation, dessen Lösung ich einfach nicht finden. Entstanden ist das Problem nach einem Update des Systems und der Neukompilierung des Kernels. So sieht die Ausgabe beim booten aus:

http://imageshack.us/a/img805/4770/screenwd.jpg

Eigentlich tritt diese Problem immer dann auf wenn die nötigen Controller nicht in den Kernel kompiliert wurden. Allerdings schließe ich das aus, da ich meine Hardware kenne und es früher mit genkernel funktioniert hat. Gesetzt habe ich vor allem diese Optionen:

Device drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

- ATA SFF support [*]

  - - Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIX4 PATA/SATA support [*]

  - - JMicron PATA support [*]

Außerdem gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen den .config-Dateien vom 28. Oktober und 3. Februar 2013.

Auch habe ich daran gedacht ext4 für /dev/gentoo/root reinzukompilieren. Ebenfalls ist lvm bzw. der device-mapper ordnungsgemäß mit kompiliert. Genkernel hab ich so aufgerufen: genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --lvm all.

Hier sind meine System-Informationen:

emerge --info: http://pastebin.com/7NQ6a7RN

.config aus /usr/src/linux: http://pastebin.com/sf6phjvT

Ausgabe von lspci: http://pastebin.com/i2HCS7Sz

und schließlich noch die grub.conf: http://pastebin.com/RHufXFzc

Wie man in der grub.conf sieht, habe ich verschiedene Kernel-Versionen ausprobiert, leider alle mit dem gleiche Ergebnis. Windows kann ich starten ... was ich leider derzeit benutzen muss.

Brauche eine Rat von euch, wo ich noch nach der Fehlerquelle suchen kann.

Es kann ja eigentlich nur am durchgeführten emerge --sync und anschließendem emerge -avuD world liegen. Nur weiß ich nicht, welches Paket sich da questellt und wie ich das zurückverfolgen kann.

Grüße

----------

## Marco_H

Hatte die Tage das selbe problem. 

Nachdem ich in der menu.lst von:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-3.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda7

```

auf

```

kernel /boot/kernel-3.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda7 rootfstype=ext4

```

geändert habe war das problem weg

Grüße Marco

----------

## zipdrive

@Marco_H: Deine Antwort ist unqualifiziert!

Ich hab mich jetzt mal weiter zu dem Thema informiert. 

Aktuell kann man via eselect news read 6 erfahren, was man beachten muss, wenn man udev 171 auf 197 aktuallisiert. Alles darin hab ich beachtet, jedoch bekomme ich noch immer die Meldung.

Dann habe ich diesen Link gefunden http://blog.yjl.im/2013/01/upgrading-udev-171-r9-to-udev-197-r3-on.html und all das nochmal überprüft, was darin beschrieben steht.

Dennoch startet das System nicht.

Bin echt ratlos.

Könnte es evtl. an lvm2 liegen?

----------

## toralf

 *zipdrive wrote:*   

> @Marco_H: Deine Antwort ist unqualifiziert!

 sehr unhöflich - da fragt man sich, ob Du bei "The Big Bang Theory" lachst oder das Ganze als eine Art Dokumentarfilm ansiehst.

Zurück zum thema: Hast Du in der grub.conf für real_root mal das device direkt angegeben, also etwas in der Art

```
kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-3.4.31     real_root=/dev/sdb3 
```

?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, höflich war das nicht. Andererseits hat er seine grub.conf gepostet, und da ist der Eintrag »rootfstype=ext4« bereits enthalten. Von daher war die Antwort auch nicht sonderlich zielführend.  :Smile: 

----------

## zipdrive

Habe nun mal shell eingegeben und nachgesehen, ob /dev/gentoo/root überhaupt gemountet werden kann. Mit dem Ergebnis: Ja, es geht.

```
# mkdir a

# umount /newroot

# mount /dev/gentoo/root a

# ls a

/etc

/media

/usr

/lib64

...
```

----------

## zipdrive

Ist keiner bereit mir zu helfen? Bislang gabs es noch keine konstruktive Hilfe. Es geht leider noch immer nicht. Hab mich quasi selbst ausgesperrt ...   :Sad: 

----------

